# Steel Drive Disc removal on a 42010 Blower



## OldDad27 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello to everyone!!

Having a part removal problem on a Troy-Bilt, 8HP, Model #42010 Snow Blower. I cannot seem to get the metal disc drive plate assembly out of the unit to replace the bearings. I have removed some parts as much as I dare without messing anything else up. 
The attached parts picture shows what I am trying to remove without dropping everything else out of the way. The pivot bolt, (Item 104) along with its associated parts are off. The control link rod (Item #21) is also removed. It looks like the whole assembly should come out once those parts are removed but I still can’t get it to budge. Any helpful suggestions will be welcome.

OldDad27


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

There are a bunch of parts behind that drive disk. You will need to strip the machine down some to get at them by the looks of the parts assembly drawing (link attached). The disk is part number 56 and all the bits that hold it on are shown.

https://www.partstree.com/parts/tro...1-420101199999/engine-drive-assembly-tractor/


----------



## OldDad27 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi skutflut,

Yes, I have any possible interfering parts removed, but still can't seem to budge it from that cross support housing. All bolts I could see relative to it are removed.


----------

